
Facing ‘doomsday’ scenario, scientists consider fleeing Brazil - rvern
http://www.sciencemag.org/news/2017/01/facing-doomsday-scenario-scientists-consider-fleeing-brazil
======
srose3100
This is a misleading headline, it should say that budget cuts for science
research has led to some scientists moving abroad for work.

------
msie
Come to Canada!

